# Loads of ?'s from a Florida Brit & American wife considering Dubai offer



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

All feedback for the following offer sincerely appreciated:

52,500AED per month, all in for accomodation, schooling, car allowance and salary.

Relocating with 15 yr. old going into 9th grade & 19 yr. old already finished with high school;
Interested in living in a villa in the areas of:
Al Barsha
The Springs
The Meadows, etc.

We're guess-ti-mating the following:
180000 AED p.a for villa 
66000 AED p.a for schooling

Question 1: Is this realistic for the guess-ti-mate?
Question 2: Is the package a good offer for handling living expenses there, to have some sort regular lifestyle (i.e sight-seeing, dining out, entertainment), to work out a savings plan AND handle approx. 11,000AED per month debt back home?
Question 3: Are utility bills included in the rental rates?
Question 4: Approx. how much do utilities run per month if not?
Question 5: Do we understand correctly that there is no school bus service?
Question 6: How are the waiting lists and processes for enrollment for the next school year for the 9th grader?
Question 7: How close to the above mentioned areas is grocery and other shopping?
Question 8: Are there any other Brit/American couples in this forum or social groups that you may be aware of? (Not that we are limiting ourselves by any means!)

We've done some extensive reading thru-out the internet, as well as thru these threads, seems answers can be all over the place, so to speak  ~any and all help sincerely appreciated!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

TheKos said:


> All feedback for the following offer sincerely appreciated:
> 
> 52,500AED per month, all in for accomodation, schooling, car allowance and salary.
> 
> ...



Ill try and answer a few of your questions....
1. It looks doable, though the 180,000 dhs wont get you a villa in Al Barsha...maybe in the Springs...doubt you will find one in the Meadows for that price.
I personally would allow more for housing.
Schooling...for secondary schooling, you will need at least that amount for most schools.

2.You could possibly work it.
I am working on 11,000dhs for debts, 3,000 for car, 4,000 dhs utilities, 6,000dhs school, 20,000 dhs housing, 4,000 + food, 
That comes to approx 48,000 dhs per month
What about health insurances etc...do you have any?

Please remember, most landlords in Dubai, require the rent to be paid, a year UP FRONT (usually in 1 cheque). There are LL who dont, but 1 cheque up front is normal here.

3.+ 4 Utilities are not included in your rent (although some apartments do include aircon)
Villas cost more to keep each month (water for garden, aircons to run etc)
You also pay a 5% Municipality fee (its 5% of your rent)...this is divided up over the 12 bills of the year.
Over summer, utilities can be as high as 4,000 dhs (+)

5.A lot of schools offer bus services for the year (for extra...as high as another 10,000 dhs per year)

6.Most schools have loooong wait lists (though primary lists are worse than secondary schools)
You need to apply to lots ASAP (there will be fees for being on a wait list)
You are best to find a school 1st...housing etc 2nd...otherwise you could be travelling for hrs a day.

7. There are supermarkets both big and small in the areas a you are looking at .

8.The population of Dubai is made up of 80% expats....no problems there at all
Sadly more expats than Emiratis here!!

Hope this helps a little


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Thank you Sgilli3~ all the info is deeply appreciated


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

180K is not enough for a villa. Even the small 3 bed in The Springs are more than that. Take a look at the Gulf News prperty section for accurate rental information.

Will you 19 year old be in school? If you have a son there will be issues with sponsorship otherwise.


-


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba~
So the ads we've read thru the estate agencies are incorrect regards to rents in The Springs area, etc.? The pricing seems to be all over the place 140k AED to 190k AED
Someone with the employer said the landlord's charge annual rents up front, and that most people go over take a loan out at the bank for this enormous upfront expense? 

Regards to the 19yr. old, yes, a Son, he's recently finished high school and not sure what he's doing next, college most likely, but nothing in stone yet...we thought this would be good for him before he decides, to do some traveling with us to Dubai.

The employer is offering to pay hubby's health insur. thru the company, he has to pay the difference for wife and kid(s), we haven't taken that out of the pot yet either....


The offer is beginning to sound less and less appealing isn't it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmm- a few issues to address I'd say. 

Unfortunately many ads are incorrect & are an attempt to gain interest. A 2 bed in The Springs should now be around AED 145k per annum. A three bed from AED 180K. As mentioned on many previous threads, it is standard practice for landlords to charge rent annually in advance. As not everyone has the cash to pay for this themselves, many employers will advance the rent as an interest-free loan.

My uinderstanding is that a 19 year old male cannot be sponsored by family, so he will have to come in on a visit visa. Suggest you check this out.

Let me know if you need costs for medical insurance, as I can let you have accurate figure for this.



(apologies for previous typos - brain moves faster than fingers!)

-


----------

